# Carbon love



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Gotta love these <3 Made in Finnland :bowdown1:

YouTube - Skyline carbon door panel


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Ohhh yes, please!


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ooh me to, how much


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Few pics also:

Center console:


















about 300gr


Steering wheel:










Some misc parts:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

very nice!"


----------



## Guentec (Jan 26, 2011)

Its not so complicated to make carbon fibre parts. We were doing lot of those things when i was at a racing team for my university. I can post some pics of a Racing seat ive made. Was first made of GFK and weight about 3.5kg after some structural changes and a good smooth mold, i made 4 pieces. The lightest was made of Carbon and Aramid and was about 0.6Kg. We did not use some special tools or stuff. Just a big vacuum pump and a painted mold.


----------



## shadowman (Mar 18, 2004)

I make Fibreglass and Carbon parts, making them is not difficult at all but making them with a good finish, completely smooth and with all the lines straight and even? That is hard, and these look good to me!!:thumbsup:

NB: they got their own web address wrong on Youtube, its SCD.FI, not SDC....


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I wish someone would make the door cards and centre consol for sale to the public!
Group buy anyone?

bob


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

oooh! is that a carbon covered cam cover I spy there (on the table in the last pic)?

I want!!:chuckle:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

N15M0 said:


> oooh! is that a carbon covered cam cover I spy there (on the table in the last pic)?
> 
> I want!!:chuckle:


+1 i want some too 

cant wait to have my vacuum set up now


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

fourtoes said:


> I wish someone would make the door cards and centre consol for sale to the public!
> 
> bob



Near future my friend near future....


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

N15M0 said:


> oooh! is that a carbon covered cam cover I spy there (on the table in the last pic)?
> 
> I want!!:chuckle:



yes :d


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

@juhiss - cool! Are you making them? I love the steering wheel too!

@mikeydinho - what parts are you going to have a crack at covering?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

N15MO, well ive stared on some already, like boot trim and interior. But i have all the equiptment to do a vaccum moulds so wana have a crack at cam covers and headlight casing, pointless i know but would look awesome if i can get it to work  and its all good fun as i love my carbon/kevlar.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Curious what the cam covers will cost


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

More to love...


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

wow...i love those door cards ......i want


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Please, please, please start selling those door cards to the public!!!

Bob


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking awesome :clap: :clap: :clap:

We want those door cards :flame: and I'd also like the rear side cards 

Leo


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> Please, please, please start selling those door cards to the public!!!
> 
> Bob


+ 1 !!!!!!!!!

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

mmmmm carbon


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

i need that in my life


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Edited: OOPS. Wrong thread!!!


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Will the covers last on an engine or are they purely cosmetic?


----------



## Billy0090 (Jun 7, 2011)

,looks expensive


----------



## Chris1983 (Dec 10, 2005)

WOW!!!

That one piece centre console is stunning


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*carbon..*

ow no this really isnt good.more lovely carbon.how will i sneak this in past the girlfriend without her noticing:nervous::nervous:.i"ll be up for the centre console and door cards.:thumbsup:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

TriniGT said:


> Will the covers last on an engine or are they purely cosmetic?


Valve cover is just cover to orifinal valve covers.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

fourtoes said:


> Please, please, please start selling those door cards to the public!!!
> 
> Bob



All these and much more is coming for sale. 

These parts are full carbon and made prepreg carbon, vacuumed at 135 decrees. So that makes these strong and really lightweight.

And sorry, only R32 and evo9 parts for now.....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

This carbon centre console is good stuff, but it needs to be moulded in a way to show the instrumental panel/gaudges below the stereo are there. 
The should make more of this, it will sell, I want one 

Waht GTRs are these availabel for ? 
.
.
.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

how are these fixed on to the cars ???

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome carbon parts :thumbsup:


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Can you please PM me the costs of the cam covers, plug, and sproket covers for my R34? RB26 i think there all the same up top!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Juhiss, i can give my Door cards if people wants R33 GT-R parts  Might be interested too. Also carbon center console would look nice!


----------



## scunick (May 29, 2011)

beautiful carbon


----------



## Tony Perry (Dec 2, 2007)

can you make one off's (ie. roof skins etc)?

cheers


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

juhiss said:


>


Very nice. :thumbsup:

Have you got any pictures of this intake installed???


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice! Door cards look swish. 

Just what you wanted eh Bob!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Exactly what I was after Will bud!

How close are these to going into production for sale to the general public juhiss?
Bob


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I could also be very tempted.


----------

